# Grandmaster Kim Soo Day in Houston, Texas



## rmclain (Jan 23, 2008)

Taken at the City of Houston on January 16, 2008




 
R. McLain


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2008)

That is a great honor you must be proud Master McLain


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Jan 23, 2008)

that was nice.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jan 23, 2008)

That is really sweet that he got that. I am sure he did a lot of great things to get such an honor.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 23, 2008)

How incredibly cool!!!!!


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations to a true man of the arts.  Well done, GM Kim.  Your emigration to the US is well appreciated.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 18, 2008)

dancingalone said:


> Congratulations to a true man of the arts.  Well done, GM Kim.  Your emigration to the US is well appreciated.



GM Kim Soo has been very nice in giving his knowledge freely to the KMA community.  He helped one of my colelagues with his KMA History book and was instrumental in providing many of the pictures used in the publication.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 19, 2008)

A well deserved honor for GM Kim.


----------



## exile (Feb 19, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> GM Kim Soo has been very nice in giving his knowledge freely to the KMA community.  *He helped one of my colelagues with his KMA History book *and was instrumental in providing many of the pictures used in the publication.



Can you tell us a bit more about that book, JW? Any history of the Korean arts informed by Gm. Kim's knowledge and understanding of the origins of modern TKD is going to be very welcome to people who want to see the romantic mythmongering so common in discussions of the KMA's past replaced by critical historical analysis and documented, well-supported narrative...


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, I think there is a thread on here regarding the book.  It is by Glenn Jones and is a primer of all KMAs to come out of post-war Korea.

http://www.amazon.com/Korean-Martial-Handbook-Glenn-Jones/dp/097875980X


----------



## exile (Feb 19, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> Yes, I think there is a thread on here regarding the book.  It is by Glenn Jones and is a primer of all KMAs to come out of post-war Korea.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Korean-Martial-Handbook-Glenn-Jones/dp/097875980X



Many thanks, JWI've just ordered the book from Amazon (who say that it's not in stock but they'll ship it when they get their hands on some more....)


----------



## YounWha (Feb 20, 2008)

If anyone gets that book let me know if it has anything about GM Man Hee Han in it...


----------



## DMcHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I've had the pleasure and honor of training with both GM Kim Pyung-soo and his brother, Kim Chang-soo (RIP).  He is very deserving of all the honors he receives.

Mac


----------



## exile (Mar 29, 2008)

DMcHenry said:


> I've had the pleasure and honor of training with both GM Kim Pyung-soo and his brother, Kim Chang-soo (RIP).  He is very deserving of all the honors he receives.
> 
> Mac



DMcHenry... Master Mac, right? Of the great KMA video demonstration site? I'm very glad to see you on the board, sir! Unfortunately, I can no longer access the videos at your sitewhen I had a Toshiba laptop rigged up as a Linux box, I could see them, but when Apple came out with System X built on a Unix core, I switched back to Macs and now can't see any of those wmv-formatted demos 

It must have been great to have the chance to train, and talk, with Gm. Kim. He's one of the increasingly rare living witnesses to the formative phase of TKD...


----------

